# Delma impar and tiger snake



## richoman_3 (Nov 24, 2012)

very happy boy  


this little guy was pretty hungry!




Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



sorry for the very crap pics, but this has to be my fave find so far !!!




Striped Legless Lizard (Delma impar) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Striped Legless Lizard (Delma impar) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Striped Legless Lizard (Delma impar) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


----------



## cheekabee (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice man your pics came out really well!!


----------



## Womagaunt (Nov 24, 2012)

Great pics! is that your tiger?


----------



## vicherps (Nov 24, 2012)

Great pics and good job finding the Delma impar today!


----------



## eipper (Nov 25, 2012)

it has a regen tail go back and find one with an original! well done to all concerned


----------



## vicherps (Nov 25, 2012)

We will try find one without a regen tail it gives me a good excuse to get decent photos of this species.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 25, 2012)

The species doesn't count if it's got a regen right?  

I only photograph species with regens if it's the first of the species I've seen or I'm super unlikely to see them again but maybe I'm just super picky.


----------



## eipper (Nov 25, 2012)

try going for Phyllurus isis Stephen....when its your third walk up and back you are happy for a an isis regen or not


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 25, 2012)

Wicked finds!!!!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 25, 2012)

> try going for Phyllurus isis Stephen....when its your third walk up and back you are happy for a an isis regen or not



Hehe there's plenty of reptiles I take what I can get, but original tails do always look better.


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks everyone !

@Womaguant: i wish it was mine !!!, found it out near altona,

@Scott: i know, very dissapointing! we had to feed it to a brown we found later because of it !


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Dec 3, 2012)

Awesome mate! Love the Delma


----------

